# Where did you get your pet's names?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm sorry if this has been posted already. 

I'm always interested as to where owners got their pet's names (if they didn't just name them something they thought was cute). Where did you get your pet's names, given you named them after something?

My Amontillado is named after the Edgar Allen Poe story "The Cask of Amontillado". It is, however, a variety of wine. (pronounced "uh-mon-tee-yah-doe")

Winston wasn't really named after anything. I've always loved the name Winston & thought it sounded very proper & well-to-do.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike - has a spike on the end of his tail

Max (RIP) - no particular reason

Gizmo - Gremlins films 

Oy - character from books boyfriend reads, a racoon-like character apparently


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

People always laugh when they ask me this...

When i got ym first rat he was a boy and he had very large testicles as most do so I saw it fitting to name him after a nut (RIP Pistachio) so after that the nut theme just stuck.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

AMJ087 said:


> People always laugh when they ask me this...
> 
> When i got ym first rat he was a boy and he had very large testicles as most do so I saw it fitting to name him after a nut (RIP Pistachio) so after that the nut theme just stuck.


At least he was named after a tasty nut  I LOVE pistachios!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah and they are pretty nutty so its fitting lol


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

I figured I'd do all of my pets. 
*
Rats*:
Noelle: We got Noelle the day after Christmas. 
Nibbler: Nibbler LOVES to nibble on anything she can get her paws on.
Nina: (We just brought home Nina today!) Nina is the tiniest little rat I’ve ever meet. Nina means “little girl”, so I thought it would suit her. We've been just calling her Baby though. 

*Mice*:
Cheddar: She’s the color of cheese!
Oreo: She’s a black and white little mouse.
Cocoa: Cocoa is a dark brown color
Dustbunny: She’s long haired and my husband said she looked like a little dustbunny.
* 
Budgies*:
Fletcher: Just a name I liked.
Pearla: Just a name I liked. 
*
Turtles*:
Franklin: Linie already had a name when I took him in. 
Jojo: Jojo already had a name when I took him in.

*Betta Fish*:
Tycho: My husband named him.
Rosemarie: She looks like she has little rosy cheeks.
Scully: Named after the character on the X-Files. 
Mulder: Named after the character on the X-Files.
*
Crested Gecko*:
Bazil: Bazil just really suited him.
*
Corn Snake*: 
Russ: Russ is the short form of Russell, which means “little red one”. It suits his color perfectly.


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Twinky: Like the Hostess Twinkies *yum*
Pebbles: Daughter from the Flinstones


----------



## psycho_ash (Sep 27, 2009)

Rats
Lemmiwinks: From the South Park episode... I thought the same was so cute, I couldn't resist it. 
Felony: She was always so hyper and skittish and reminded me of a pothead friend who was always afraid of the cops. She doesn't live with me anymore, but she has a great mommy up north who spoils her mercilessly.  

Dogs
Radar: He's a Pembroke Welsh Corgi, so he has ENORMOUS ears... it just seemed to fit, because he hears *everything*.
Sanchez: He's a chihuahua, so... yeah.

Cat
Bebop: As a kitten (and she still does this), she moves around primarily by bouncing around like she's on speed - my grandma said, "Well, she just bebops around, doesn't she!" And thus, she became Bebop. It really fits her, she's flipping crazy.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Dogs:
Maggie=Margarita
Molly=Guacamole

Cats:
Timmy=Sir Timothy
Misty=One of her eyes is clouded over and blind

Rats
Salem and Seattle=Cities

Fish:
Sharky=He ate his own poop when we got him


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone has such cute names.  It's so much fun to hear all these names.


----------



## Ridley_89 (Jul 13, 2007)

Rat:

Mr Rat or just Ratty (i'm really creative  and he was the first rat I ever got)
My sis named the new addition Mickey but to me hes Ratty 2 no Mr though as he is the new comer 

Dogs: 

Sammy - Little maltese X, mum named him
Tia - German Shepard, was my uncles dog that we took so he named her
Dutchess - Husky, sisters dog that she got the name off snow dogs

Cats:

Ginger - sisters cat that she named when she was only like 8 and funny cause she only has a little patch of ginger on her
Shadow - My cat that I named because she is black and looks like a shadow (so annoying at night time without lights on ;D)

Previous animals:

Cara - shortened from cara mia which I think ment "my beloved" was our beautiful shepard X rotty that died from cancer about 2 years ago
Kit - was my old cat taken from kitty, was mauled and killed by 2 dogs 
Sabby - another cat before Kit that was Gingers sister named by me, I liked the name sabrina for some reason and shortened it into Sabby. She just disappeared one day and don't know what happened suspected neighbours caught her in there cat trap and took her away


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

Rats:
Tilly: In Fivel Goes West, Fivel has a sister named Tanya and when they move she says she has to change her name to Tilly and I love that name.
Adelaide: Just came to me and I love older names

Dogs:
Lillian: english setter, my mom got to name her as my punishment for bringing her home without asking lol

Cats:
Beatrice: my mom and I like old names

Bettas:
David: just came to me
Maurice: just came to me


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Their names are Dolce and Dior because my girls are fancy


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bulvine Aloucious Puppycat (our cat lol): First part, from the movie Braveheart. Second, hubby decided to make up. Third, cause he acts more like a dog than a cat lol

RATS

Boys I have:

Hephestis: Greek Mythology
Eros: Greek Mythology
Bandit: His black cap stops just under his eyes
Odin: Norse Gods
Loki: Norse Gods
Charlie: Charlie Harper
Allen: Allen Harper

Male Names I Once Had:

Shadow: Shadow the Hedgehog
Jeffy: After my dad (though he didn't like that thought lol)
Sam: Samwise Gamgi
Frodo: Frodo Baggins
Ben: Ben10
Inuyasha: Inuyasha, of course! lol
Monster: Cause this little guy at age of names was HUGE! lol
Moo, the Cow, the Rat: Pretty much another name for a spotted rat, making u think of a cow lol

Girls I have:

Lady: (prenamed)
Ruby: She has the ruby eyes, looks nice with a tan rat to me...
Demona: Looks kinda "devilish"
Sassy: As a KITTEN, she was! Now she's a sweetheart lol
Betty: The Song, Black Betty
Pandora: Greek Mythology
Aphrodite: Greek Mythology

Other Female Names I Had:

Athena: Greek Mythology
MyRunt: tiniest of the group, and was Chad's, fit nicely saying MyRunt instead of just Runt lol
Hinata: Naruto
Rin: Naruto

May be more, but can't think at the moment lol

Those with names I had died of old age  Surprisingly, Moo lived for over 2 1/2 years! :O


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

We're bringing home a little male soon who suffered an eye injury. He's a cute little dumbo and we're pretty sure we're going to name him Jude. I'm a huge fan of The Beatles and I think the name will suit him well considering his situation.


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

Lucy - Beatles song

Sally - Sally Rand the burlesque dancer

Gypsy - Gypsy Rose Lee the burlesque dancer


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Rats; current and past:
Nehemiah: biblical name of a prophet
Rhapsody: like the musical term
Woodstock: Got her around the time of the 40th anniversary
Minuet: was playing Bach's cello suites at the time
Mersey: like the music genre "merseybeats"
Alistair: name of a character off "As Time Goes By"
Humphrey: inspired by a character off "Are You Being Served?"
Dunkels: German word for dark, also describes a German dark beer, and he is a black bershire

Dogs:
Hannah: we crossed the Susquehanna river to reach the breeder
Misty: light colouring (brother named her, he originally wanted to call her "cloud")
Troy: he's a mini dachshound, and Troy was a big city, irony

Cat: 
Jinx: a black cat, magic and whatnot

Others:
Button: mostly white rabbit with black spots like buttons
Thunderbolt: all black rabbit like a storm cloud


----------



## Little_Vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Cats:
Catny: RIP -- Had to be put down due to feline AIDS
Harry: RIP -- got hit by a what we thought was drunk driver
Baby: Ragdoll siamese with baby blue eyes and got him at 3 weeks. Forced to give him away when I moved in with my dad after my mom died.
Huney: Attila the Hun. A very ruthless kitty. Forced to give him up with Baby

Dogs:
Buddy: What can I say? He was my Buddy ^=^ Was forced to give him away when I moved to TN last June.

Rats:
Isis: fawn and white she was sweet tempered and almost regal, she never got out of control
Seraphina 'Tubs': Was a 'tubby' little rat, she got the nickname from us before we even bought her. Was sitting on her tail with her tummy all pooched out at the pet store. 

Other names I've thought of using for animals in the future:

Sable
Sage
Egyptian Names Or God/dess names: 
Female: Amunet, Bastet, 
Male: Anubis, Ra, Osiris, Horus

I'd say more but I've got a little munchkin boy that's vying for my attentions


----------



## alison03 (Feb 27, 2010)

Our first two boys:

Spike is a black dumbo dwarf rat. My fiance pretended it was his name before we got him. It just stuck after that and we couldn't have imagined calling him anything else. He passed away quite young due to a respiratory condition that he had his whole life.

Captain is a burmese velveteen dwarf rat. I named him after one of my favorite songs by the Dave Matthews Band, also titled Captain. He's getting to be a little stinker in his old age, but is very sweet and tolerant of the two younger guys.

Our newest two boys:

Butters: No South Park connection. It just fit the little guy because he's quirky and funny and fearless. He sways his head (due to his pink eyes) and is just so goofy with his big dumbo ears. Currently the little guy is battling a mystery disease (see health thread for loooooong details, haha). 

Taz: Random name again, just kind of fit him. Chubby and unbalanced and crazy. Loves to be snuggled though!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

Ratacus got his name from Spartacus but we took out the Spart- and added Rat to it. It suits him well. He's adventurous and daring and not scared of much anything (except the vacuum cleaner).

Splinter got his name from Ninja Turtles. He was a timid rat back when I first got him and he hid a lot. But he's a little troublemaker now and very outgoing.


----------



## KieruNatsuki (Mar 12, 2010)

*Rats* 
(both current and previous)

Males
Ulff- One of the young wolves in Blood and Chocolate
Willem- One of the young wolves in Blood and Chocolate
Phelix- Just thought of it
Snapps- Ginger color reminded me of ginger snap cookies
Nova- Born in November

Females
Armageddon (Army)- One of the rats in Valient (book about faeries)
Mirage- From The Incredibles
Vladamir- Love the old Vampire stories

*Dogs*
(All yorkshire terriers. We just recently had a litter of five.)

Males
Stitch- From Lilo and Stitch
Digger- Never stopped digging when a puppy
Bolt- Movie Bolt
Zodiac- Had a yin-yang symbol on his chest at birth
Fox- Looks like one
Maverick- Just liked the name

Females
Chole- Just liked the name
Bubbles- From powerpuff girls
Angel- Reminds me exactly of a passed away dog of mine i loved dearly.

*Frog*

Soviet- Just suited him =)

*Cats*

Both males
Chiharu (Chi)- Old character name i liked
Crookshanks (Crook)- Caught him as a baby stray right after the third Harry Potter book came out.


----------



## brandie (Mar 8, 2010)

Remy (from the movie ratatouille)( I know it's a male name but I LOVE ratatouille and I have wanted a ratty named remy ever since)
Gwin (short for Gwinevere, a name I have always loved)


----------



## pacific_crush88 (Mar 18, 2010)

Satellite(RIP)- She had huge ears like a satellite...lol

Pickles- I had decided the next animal I got was being named Pickles. I got lucky that it fits her so well...lol

Lilly- A lily is my favorite flower.

Alice(my bunny)- Me and my friend bought baby rabbits that are sister so we did the nerdy thing and named them Alice and Bella. Alice fits her though because she's really tiny and petite. ;D

I love hearing where some people get their animals names.


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I've had a whole zoo full of pets, but I'll list some of the most recent.

Betta fish:
Sushi - Kind of a sadistic joke on our part, but I don't think he minds it.

Rats: 
Rikku - A character from a Final Fantasy game; cutesy and bouncy, just like my little girl.
Tali (Technically Tali'Zorah vas Neema, but what a mouthful!) - My fiancé picked this one. Another character from a game, this time Mass Effect.

Dogs:
Loki - Norse god of mischief making. Suits my little chihuahua more than I'd like.
Niles - He's so high strung and neurotic, just like the fellow from Frasier.


----------



## RatfanaticLady29 (Mar 2, 2010)

I'll list my current fuzzy animals since it'd be a chore to add the 15+ rats and 30+ reptiles I've owned throughout my life. I also own 21 reptiles right now, so I'll leave them out also.

*Rats* 
Oni- Found it on the Baby Names World website. It means "born in a Holy place". I thought it was cool.
Ariana- I'm fond of the name.
Korah- It means bald and she's a double rex. I've liked the name since I met a dog named Kora, so it worked.

*Dogs*
Lady (American Pit Bull Terrier)- We adopted her from the humane society. She was there for 3 months, so she was attached to the name.
Tonka (German Shepherd mix)- He was named Seagull when we adopted him. Thank God he was a puppy. He was the bully of the litter, so Tonka fit.
Rusty (Red long hair Dachshund)- He came with his name also.
Keona (American Bulldog mix)- She was nameless for a week until I found this one. I had a dog named Fiona once, so the name kept coming back to me.

*Cats* 
Lucifer (White DSH)- He got the name because he thought it was cool to attack the humans and dogs when they walked past. His next favorite sport was knocking everything off of every surface he could get to.
Milo- (Orange Tabby)- From the movie Milo & Otis.


----------



## Lokirat (Mar 20, 2010)

Angelina- i was a tomb raider film fan in 2000
Bob and Jayjay- I had watched the film silent bob and jay strike back
Billy and Dexter- after billy joe from greenday and dexter holland from the offspring
Lucasz and Skye- Lucasz is named after a polish collegue, and Skye as it sounded nice.


----------



## Psychowreckingpit (Apr 22, 2009)

My girls names are...

Nessie, Like the lochness monster.
Mothra, Like Godzilla VS. Mothra
Sheba, I got that name from a dog that use to come in and I loved that name, and because queen sheba is awesome!
And then...
Medusa because of the greeak monster.


----------



## shaylee_breena (Apr 1, 2010)

my lil girls are called lilith and pandora aka lily and panda 
lilith was a name i had picked before i got them, i was so excited about gettin them and one night i had a dream, in the dream i was calling lilith and a lil ratty came toddling over, so it stuck  pandora didnt have a name for a while but she just seemed like a pandora  not much in that one, just really liked the name


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

Rats:
Gabe-after a character from the book The Lust Lizard of Melancholy Cove, who is a scientist who does experiments on rats.
Frodo (RIP)-the runt of a litter who had her tail bitten off at birth. Frodo had his finger bitten off. 
Steve (RIP)-after another character from Lust Lizard. He was a sea monster who was a female and changed genders and we thought she was a boy at first.
T.K.-a character from Digimon who has a circle on his hat. T.K. has a spot on his forehead.
Watson-I'm a fan of Sherlock Holmes. 

Cat:
Theo-'nother character from Lust Lizard.

Mouse:
Sam (RIP)-Sam from Lord of the Rings.

Bearded Dragon:
Tigger (RIP)-She had stripes. :/ I was like, 8 or 9.


P.S. Lust Lizard is written by Christopher Moore, awesome author. For those who care.


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Rats:
Peach-A peachy color (amber) I was going to name her Ginger, but she was to sweet so Peach she is.
Willow-When I got her, she was very shy and Willow seemed like a quiet name. She is grow and no longer shy at all!
Bubbles-I got her when she was 4 weeks old. She smelled like flowers or something of the sort, She still does.
Zapper-I was hoping that he wouldn't become lazy like other boys because of his name, It hasn't worked.
Radar-Same idea with as with Zapper. Same result.

Dog:
Ruby-She is black so her name doesn't really match, but we had to pick from 2 names; Ruby or Trudy. We decided on ruby very quickly.

Cat:
Fern-She is a Russian Blue, I thought that the name matched her fur.


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

Well I have had...

Hamster...
Ruby (R.I.P.) - Because she had ruby-red eyes
Pablum (R.I.P) - Because my cousin named him Pablo but when I adopted him from her I kept calling him Pablum and it just kinda stuck  

Dog...
Molly - Because that is what my aunt named her and we adopted her from her.

And of course my rats...
Spike (R.I.P.) - He was so gosh darn cute I just had to give him a "tough-guy" name
Spook (R.I.P.) - Because he was so frightened of everything when I first brought him home
Mariah & Rihanna - Because they are me and my boyfriend's rats and his favorite singer is Rihanna and mine is Mariah Carey


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Since I've gotten quiet a few new animals ...

*Bettas:*
*Scully*: The X-Files is one of my favorite TV shows.
*Rosemarie*: Named for her rosy color.

*Budgies:*
*Fletcher*: A random name I found in a baby name book.
*Pearla*: Same as Fletcher.

*Turtles:*
*Jojo*: Came to me named.
*Linnie*: Linnie came to me named "Franklin", but I renamed her Linnie after I found out her sex.

*Toads:**
Ignatius: This name means "fire", which is very suiting since he's a Fire-Belly Toad. 
Patience: She took a lot of patience when we first got her since she refused to eat for so long.

Snakes:
Russ: Russ is a normal Corn Snake, so he has a lot of red coloring. Russ is a short form of Russell, which means "little red one". 
Dex: My mother named Dex. We were discussing what to name the little guy on the way home from buying him, and my mother suggested this name. It just stuck and it suits him perfectly.

Geckos:
Bazil: My husband found the name Basil while looking through a baby name book, we spelled it Bazil to get the pronunciation we wanted.
Beatle: Beatle is still a baby and very tiny. When I first looked at her she reminded me of a little beetle. We used this spelling because we love The Beatles. 

Mice:
Dustbunny: Dustbunny is a long haired mouse, so the name just fit.
Cocoa: Named for her brown color.
Cheddar: Named for her orange coat.

Rats:
Noelle: Noelle was purchased the day after Christmas.
Nibbler: Nibbler loved to nibble when we first got her, so my husband suggested this name. It took me a while to get used to because I usually use "people names" for my animals, but now I couldn't see her as anything else!
Nina: Nina means "little girl", and this rat was so very tiny when we got her. We also wanted to continue the "n" theme. 
Nadja: Nadja was named after a character in a really cheesy vampire movie my husband and I had watched the day before. The character was really pale and wore a black scarf over her head, so the name seemed perfect for a little black and white hooded!
Nemo: Nemo is missing the end of her tail, so we named her after the fish in "Finding Nemo".
Gingerale: My husband suggested this name because of Ginger's color.
Jude: Jude was named after the song by The Beatles.*


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

Leesha: wow, that's a lot of animals 

My girls are Salem and Sabbath-both have to do with witches. It's the Salem witch trials and Sabbath the meeting of witches or satanists  
They both have similar names because they look the same 
I was also considering "Blair", from the Blair Witch Project movie.

I like naming my animals after horror films, etc. I had two cats named Gremlin and Gizmo and a really evil one which we simply called Satan (Satanas in greek)


----------



## Amaris (May 4, 2010)

Rats:
*Snow*(RIP)- she was white with red eyes at the time I got her. I could not think up a proper snow type name, Snowball and Snowflake just didn't work for me, so she just became Snow.
*Sedonia*- I misheard a name on television, actually I heard it absolutely wrong as I was thinking of a name for her. I thought I heard Sedonia and the name just clicked instantly. Then there is the fact that sometimes I screw up and accidentally call her Sedona- as in the car and a strange town somewhere in I think Arizona.
*Tempest*- I wanted to name her after the tarot card Temperance, also the character from the show Bones, but I forgot that name all together and just started the whole Tempest thing before I even owned her.

Cats:
*Wubbzy(RIP)*That annoying character from Wow Wow Wubbzy, a show my autistic brother absolutely adores. Had to be put to sleep because of a clogged bladder.
*Mama Kitty*-Went through a slew of names until she had kittens and now she's stuck with Mama Kitty.
*Misfit*At the time we had all dark kittens and she was a young orange tabby cat a friend gave us. So she became Misfit because of her coat coloring.

Ferrets
*Bruce(RIP)*-Previously named before being given to us
*Dolly*When we rescued her my mom said she looked like a Dolly. The name just stuck.


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

Leesha said:


> Since I've gotten quiet a few new animals ...
> 
> *Bettas:*
> *Scully*: The X-Files is one of my favorite TV shows.
> ...


*


wow! i counted 22! is that right?? how on earth do you keep up with all of them?*


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

lml8787 said:


> Leesha said:
> 
> 
> > Since I've gotten quiet a few new animals ...
> ...


*

With a ton of work.  ... 22 is our current number, and I'm thinking of adding more Crested Geckos soon. We clean enclosures every Thursday and it takes several hours. My husband and I take turns feeding everyone, but I'm mainly in charge of the reptiles while he focuses on the mice and fish. It's actually not that hard when you have two people working to care for everybody, and it's worth is because I love animals so very much.  As long as we can afford to care for everyone and still give them all the attention they need, I'm really happy with our situation. *


----------



## torquil (Oct 23, 2006)

Female:

Torquil - means Thor's Cauldren and is a boys name but she didn't mind

Liesl - Liked it, it's pretty

Freyja - Liked it

Hazel - From the poem The Song of Wandering Aengus 'I went out to the hazel wood, because a fire was in my head...'

Betty - Liked it

Agnes - Female version of Aengus 

Maisie - Liked it

Lily - boyfriend bought her for me for valentine's day last year.. flowers are obviously the normal gift that day (mainly red roses) but I didn't wanna go with something rose related as had a cat called rosie when was a kid

Badger - born with badger markings

Aubrey - Named after cat in Richelle Mead's Succubus novels

Minnie and Missy - identical black girls minnie as dad leffie was black too and missy as when they were caged together we didn't know which was which and sound similar names

Fatty Q - Cue after pool cue as tip of tail is white and it looks like one and fatty because she's fat

Arthur - after boyfriend's dad... thought was male to start out with haha!

Blossom - thought was cute and she is nicknamed bossy blossy.. because she is a little madam!


----------



## torquil (Oct 23, 2006)

Males:

Lawrence - good solid name that!

Zacky - after zacky vengeance from avenged sevenfold

Stevie - liked it

Leffie - had him from birth and was a noise 'i used to make to him and it stuck

Gomez - character in time traveller's wife.. not really named after him just liked the name it means 'man' apparently

Enzo - after ferrari, boyfriend named him

Bronson - after charles bronson - but he's a softie!

wookie - star wars, boyfriend named him

jiffy - boyfriend named him.. not sure why!?


----------



## Speedboat (Apr 27, 2010)

Here goes:

Faith, came from a sign I saw in my dentist office. The sign said," Faith means its possible not easy". Faith was my first bred and born here hairless rat. She is beautiful, and I think she is well formed.

Tiny, is short for Valentine...that is day she was gotton.

Oddy, was born platinum in a litter of blues and blacks..He then was injured, by his mom...and has a head tilt.

Speckles was named because of the beige speckles on her face. 

Bella was named that because her grandmother looked exactly like her...and her dumbo ears. 

Neapolitan (aka Smudge), his markings..

Litmus, because of his color and my recently chem class.

Ray, because of her color/markings.

Clove Girl, markings...

Snickers, markings...

Harry, because of lack of fur. His dads name was Harold.

Alex, Martin, and Alaina...they just popped in my head the moment they opened their eyes.

Most of my older/current rats are named because of color, and/or personality.
Some came with names from their breeders, and I have just kept them the same.

-Hilary


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

*Dogs:*
Roxy: _Papillon._ I love the song Roxanne. Now lives with my step-sister's mom.
Ella: _Blk/Tan American Cocker Spaniel. _From a book. I think the book was called cinders Ella or something, but it was really good. Now lives with my step-sister's grandma
Reginald aka Reggie: _Formosan Mountain Dog._ I have a thing for old fashion type names, also when we adopted him, his taiwanese name was He-Gi...and I had no idea how to pronounce it.

*Cats:*
Tina (R.I.P): _Tabby._ Tiny Tina..was my mom's cat.
Bobby (R.I.P): _Long haired tabby._ I was 5~ when I got her, but it was my second cousin who named her.
Max (R.I.P): _Manx tabby_ My mom wanted to adopted him, so when my dad, who's not a cat person, said yes we agreed to name him after my dad's middle name, Maximillion
Valentino: _Tabby_ Adopted him Valentine's day. Ran away.
Kitty Minki aka Minki: _ Big, black, and fluffy_From the book Gossip Girl, it was Blair's cat.
Nixon: _Grey and white tabby_ I gave my boyfriend a Nixon watch for christmas, and then he bought a Nixon hat. Well now we have a Nixon cat too.
Baby Girl: _black tabby, she's going to look like Minki_ We were calling her this while trying to think of a suitable name...but now it's kind of stuck.

*Rats (male):*
Socrates (R.I.P): _Siamese_ From the movie Williard.
Toki (R.I.P): I have no idea where this name come from. I think I just made it up.
Phillip:_Hairless._ Have a thing for old fashion type names
Atticus: _P.E.W._ Have a thing for old fashion type names. Atticus Finch from How to Kill a Mockingbird.
Theodore: _Black Berk._ Have a thing for old fashion type names. 

*Rats (female):*
Fawn (R.I.P): _Agouti._ My mom said the colours reminded her of a baby deer.... ???
Missy (R.I.P): _Black Berk._ She was my "little misses with kisses"
Baby (R.I.P): _Beige Hooded_ I used to have a doll whose name was Baby...
Dolly (R.I.P: _Black Hooded_ Because she was Baby's sister
Cordelia: _Black Hooded_ From Buffy the Vampire Slayer, and my mom's fav show. Spike's gilfriend. Also, have a thing for old fashion names.
Victoria: _Beige Hooded_ Have thing for old fashion names.
Cecilia aka Miss Blue: _Russian Blue Berk._ Have a thing for old fashion names
Elia: _Dove Blue Masked with Blaze Dumbo_ Elephant - Eli . -a to fit in.

*Hamsters:*
Tika (R.I.P): _Teddy Bear_ Named by my Step-sis
Pumpkin (R.I.P): _Syrian_ She was orange like a pumpkin
Cupcake a.k.a C.C (R.I.P): _Teddy Bear_ Cute and fluffy

*Mice:*
Mimi (R.I.P): _Black marked_ Just liked the name
Peaches (R.I.P): _Beige marked_ For her colours
Candy (R.I.P):_Black Tan_ For her colours
Roscoe (R.I.P): _Argente_ From the show Radio Free Roscoe. She was supposed to be a boy, as she was in the boy bin.
Freddy the Freeloader (R.I.P): _Wild_ Dragged in by the cat, and some how managed to get into the mice cages. I thought he was worthy of mentioning since he ate and slept with our domestic mice lol

*Prarie Dog:*
Pokey: _Wild_ Because prarie dogs poke their heads out of their burrows : My friend wanted to name it pickles. Released.

Sorry for the long read lol. I love seeing how you guys came up with your names, their awsome.


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

^ i like that you named a rat of yours Socrates...I was thinking of the same if I got a male, too...willard is a great movie!! do you remember ben??


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

noMoreFaith said:


> ^ i like that you named a rat of yours Socrates...I was thinking of the same if I got a male, too...willard is a great movie!! do you remember ben??


When I was looking for my first pet rat, me and my friend went to a pet store and there was this HUGE brown rat who bit us both until it was gushing blood and I was pretty tempted to buy him just so I could name him Ben. 
I did have a little white mouse named Socrates though. Not the same as a rat, I know, but still cute.


----------



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

Rats: 
I named my all beige one Peaches because I thought she looked like a little peach. It's also a pet name I give to my little niece. 

I named my beige and white one Petunia because I always thought that would be a cute name for a little critter.

Snakes:

My corn snake is named Haya Tha'baan. Haya means life in Arabic with a connection to modesty because when I picked her out, she was the only one curled up and reserved. Tha'baan is the formal Arabic word for snake.

My ball python is named Chilongola. I had a dream I had a ball python named Chili and I wanted to name mine that but wanted a formal name. So I looked up African names starting with "Chil" and I found this one. It's Kaguru from Tanzania and it means first born son. I call him Chili all the time though.


----------



## dylanyoung (May 13, 2010)

i called my rats eddie and mickey after the blood brothers haha


----------



## dylanyoung (May 13, 2010)

Squeakums said:


> Rats:
> I named my all beige one Peaches because I thought she looked like a little peach. It's also a pet name I give to my little niece.
> 
> I named my beige and white one Petunia because I always thought that would be a cute name for a little critter.
> ...


----------



## dylanyoung (May 13, 2010)

jasugar said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted already.
> 
> I'm always interested as to where owners got their pet's names (if they didn't just name them something they thought was cute). Where did you get your pet's names, given you named them after something?
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

Topanga was named after well Topanga from Boy Meets World ;D

My boyfriend and I loved that show so we thought it was a great name to use.


----------

